# My Smoke Signals & Blue Storm Haul!!



## stellarx1587 (Aug 21, 2007)

I bought everything online! I'm so excited! I cannot wait to see that lil black box sitting on my door step! I skipped out on a lot of the most recent collections to get this one. The colors are right up my ally! Here's what I got:

Gentle Fume Eyes
Smoking Eyes
Brew l/s
Barely Lit l/s
Illicit l/g
Bare Truth l/g
Orpheus Kohl Power
Raven Kohl Power
Ablaze Powder Blush
Emote Powder Blush
Smoke Signal Pigment
Blue Storm e/s
Stormwatch e/s
Thunder e/s 
Cumulus e/s
Cloudburst e/s
Feline Kohl Power
Mystery Kohl Power

Yay! Can't wait to try everything out!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 21, 2007)

Yeah!  I am so happy for you.


----------



## kuuipo1207 (Aug 21, 2007)

Woohoo!! Nice haul.  I think you should swatch those puppies!!


----------



## PMBG83 (Aug 22, 2007)

Smoke signals look so "elegant and refined! I love Eartha Kitt they shouldve made her the icon inspiration for this collection.


----------



## Nicolah (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh wow I'm jealous. I need to order some.


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 22, 2007)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




w, Great haul! 
Enjoy! ​


----------



## hunnybun (Aug 22, 2007)

yum...i'm so jealous!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Aug 22, 2007)

holy cow - enjoy all of your fantastic goodies!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Aug 22, 2007)

Ooo fun! I really want the Cumulus and Blue Storm e/s! Have fun with your new items!


----------



## lsperry (Aug 22, 2007)

Reading your list has me salivating for my haul. I ordered online, too, and should get my order Thursday or Friday....Can't wait....Will play with my goodies all weekend!! [Will freak my husband out, though, walking around the house with 2 different made-up eyes, lol.]


----------



## mac-cakes (Aug 23, 2007)

yay.. you will LOVE MYSTERY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and of course everything else too..
congrats


----------



## lethaldesign (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice haul! I'm going to my f/s in about 30 minutes... can't wait to pick up my goodies


----------

